

Geotagging 100M Twitter accounts, independent of location-sharing preferences [pdf] - nikseeth
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1404.7152v2.pdf

======
nl
Key quote: _However, there do exist several users who have amassed friends
dispersed around the globe. For these users, our approach should not be used
to infer location._

So yeah.

------
sjtrny
Previous post and discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9155890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9155890)

------
photorized
Impressive work.

Some of the assumptions (people tend to @mention users geographically close to
them) don't always hold true, especially in tech, VC, startups, etc.

